# Dartmoor Zoo



## zenie (Nov 22, 2007)

I read an article about this when the woman bought it (her family thought she was a loon, when she announced 'I'm buying a zoo with my savings'  ) and then was delighted to watch Ben's zoo last night. (He's her son right?)

Planning on going, has anyone been yet?


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 22, 2007)

we watched that last night - I hope they sort out the escaping animal problem


----------



## jonH (Nov 22, 2007)

what about the beast that lives on the moor?


----------



## zenie (Nov 22, 2007)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> we watched that last night - I hope they sort out the escaping animal problem


 
hahaha me too 

It got quite hairy in places 

I cried as well but I'm blaming that on being ill  

Nice to see people with such a passion for the animals.


----------



## Dan U (Nov 22, 2007)

didn't he ignore professional advice and leave a tiger to live in pain longer than  needed?

fuck Zoo's like that.


----------



## jusali (Nov 27, 2007)

Whereabouts on dartmoor is it?


----------



## Idaho (Nov 27, 2007)

Do you mean Exmoor zoo?

I went there the other week. Very nice it was too.


----------



## nightowl (Nov 28, 2007)

dartmoor zoo  you don't mean the old wildlife park at sparkwell do you?


----------

